# WTF the idiots at eBay experimenting on some sellers? Better check out your listings



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

Ebay in their infinite marketing wisdom, has decided to test out some new listings on unsuspecting sellers, two of my accounts were unlucky enough to be amongst them, you should check yours.

You may not have even realized this, because they sent zero notices- which is pretty funny considering I get unwanted messages and emails from ebay constantly about unimportant things, but they have changed some listings and *hidden your description.*

I have noticed when looking at some items I was going to buy, that there was no description, and I shy away from those sellers, a vague listing looks fishy, but then I was checking a listing of mine, and it didn't have the description anymore either. I thought crap, I just spent an hour describing a complete bike, and it glitched out and I lost it all....but no, all of my listings now have no description. You have to click a link to see the description, and it comes up like a document.

Dumbest thing ever. No wonder sales have been quiet in the last 1 1/2 weeks, since it was implemented. Called, spoke with a sprvsr, now it may be a trial run that ends on the 24th....if your ads look that way now too, call and get your insertion fees refunded. And click the link to rate that new feature....rocket scientists over there at ebay.....

My rant for the day....
Darcie


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just looked at the '63 Corvette you have listed and everything in the description can be seen.  (theurbanearth)


I personally love how every time I look at something on ebay, I get either an email asking if I'm still looking for that item, or when on Facebook, it again shows me the item I just looked at.  Looked at an item the other day, then when on FB 2 minutes later and sure enough, it was showing me that item again.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

Ha! sure enough! It's back.....they must have removed me from their lab-ora-torys. I guess having to refund fees is a good incentive.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

So it the seller that just can't see his own text/description? 

Sure wish they would bleep twintreasures text! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121570208360?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

No, the description was held within a link and no one could see it, not the seller or buyers.  If ebay was using you as a guinea pig no one saw a description on your ad, was just blank, except for a link "See Full Description" and another link "Tell Us What You Think". They have put all my listings back to normal, on both accounts that were affected. Interesting since the supervisor I spoke with said that couldn't be done. Huh, guess someone figured it out!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 21, 2015)

Good thing you pointed this out...I had looked at a few listings and in a rush, didn't notice the link for full description, just scrolled quickly and moved on kind of perturbed that there was no clear description...I have since went back and looked again and left my opinion on the "tell us what you think" link...probably be banned now but so what...LOL


----------



## vincev (Feb 21, 2015)

i saw that .Another way of fixing something that wasnt broke.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Good thing you pointed this out...I had looked at a few listings and in a rush, didn't notice the link for full description, just scrolled quickly and moved on kind of perturbed that there was no clear description...I have since went back and looked again and *left my opinion on the "tell us what you think" link.*..probably be banned now but so what...LOL




I did that on a daily basis a few years back when they were making all those changes for the "better experience" and never had the honor of being banned. I just got phone calls with offers of free listings, including no final value fees. Like Vince said, they are constantly fixing things that aren't broken.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 21, 2015)

Ha, Darcie ranting :o






pap
.


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Ebay has done everything it can to kill it's self over the last ten years. And they don't support sellers at all.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

Well they screwing with me again, all my listings are back to having hidden descriptions.....WTH. 
I'm not into programming or web tech stuff, but is there some advantage to ebay for having this info on a separate link? Can't see any good reason for them doing this.
Darcie


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 22, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Well they screwing with me again
> Darcie




[video=youtube;l_k7KzaNeqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_k7KzaNeqU[/video]



pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 22, 2015)

I can see your description in that Elgin listing without clicking any link ...

pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I can see your description in that Elgin listing without clicking any link ...
> 
> pap
> .




It appears to be switching back and forth. Another fabulous feature of the ebay test lab. 

Darcie


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2015)

Darcie, since epay has continued to morph into another Amazon , I imagine it has something to do with stores and tracking page views for generating fees or stores wanted a larger platform for descriptions. Maybe a way for epay to exclude some if the listing software in use...$$$$ is involved whatever the reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> ...$$$$ is involved whatever the reason.




Figured that, just couldn't figure out why making it harder to make a sale would put any more dollars in their bank account, unless it saved them quite a bit for some reason. Just doesn't seem to make good financial sense....


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2015)

Remember the time when they deleted the sellers photos after a listing ended? That new idea, on saving god knows what, sure didn't last to long. They actually pay people big bucks to f up their site by creating stupid things that don't work.


----------

